# Final Grades for the Roster



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

What are your final grades for the New Orleans Roster after this season???

*Mine are:*
_Chris Andersen:_ *B*
_PJ Brown:_ *A-*
_Speedy Claxton:_ *C+*
_Dan Dickau:_ *B+*
_Casey Jacobsen:_* C*
_Maciej Lampe: _*D+*
_George Lynch:_ *F*
_Bostjan Nachbar:_ *B-*
_Lee Nailon:_ *A*
_J.R. Smith:_ *A*
_Jackson Vroman:_ *C+*
_Jamaal Magloire:_ *B*
_David West:_ *B+*

_Whole Team: _*C+*

I'm doing this just with the players who are current Hornets, not whit those who have been traded throughout the season...And because I really love the Hornets I make it a little optimistic...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Lee Nailon: A???????

Sorry, but I don't think Nailon is worth an A at all. Personally, I think we should get rid of him. All he can do is make a mid range jump shot and even that he is streaky on. The only player on the Hornets deserving an A is J.R. Smith, both because of what he did as rookie right out of HS and b/c of what he will do in the future... Everybody else looks about right as far as grades, w/a little upping b/c of bias like you said.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree that Nailon doesnt deserve an A. He has to get a lower grade than P.J. Brown


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> I agree that Nailon doesnt deserve an A. He has to get a lower grade than P.J. Brown


I agree that I should have ranked him below PJ Brown, but he was our topscorer throughout a big part of the season!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I agree that I should have ranked him below PJ Brown, but he was our topscorer throughout a big part of the season!


*Look at the W/L column during this time. Just because he was a high scorer, doesn't mean he was a good player. If it doesn't translate to wins, I don't put too much stock into scoring averages.*


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I agree that I should have ranked him below PJ Brown, but he was our topscorer throughout a big part of the season!



Well somebody has to score! Nailon wouldn't start for 90% of the other teams in the NBA and definitely wouldn't average double figures. Am I the only one that thinks the only thing Nailon has is a midrange jump shot (which is inconsistent) and who thinks Nachbar is better???


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

jalen5 said:


> Well somebody has to score! Nailon wouldn't start for 90% of the other teams in the NBA and definitely wouldn't average double figures. Am I the only one that thinks the only thing Nailon has is a midrange jump shot (which is inconsistent) and who thinks Nachbar is better???


 I think Nachbar is better...


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Nachbar is garbage. You guys should be talking about Dan Dickau. This guy was being moved around everywhere in the league. I didn't think he was going to last much longer. But man did he do a great job in New Orleans. This guy really has game. I think the Hornets should hold on to him.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Franco 5 said:


> Nachbar is garbage. You guys should be talking about Dan Dickau. This guy was being moved around everywhere in the league. I didn't think he was going to last much longer. But man did he do a great job in New Orleans. This guy really has game. I think the Hornets should hold on to him.



Yea, we should hold on to Dickau-- But as a backup. Same with Nachbar. But we need to get rid of Nailon.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

need a sweet shooting small forward though.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

KJay said:


> need a sweet shooting small forward though.


We need Marvin Williams to man the 3 position. He will grow and gel with J.R. and form a leathel combo. I think we'll be able to get a pretty good PG with our early 2nd round pick, maybe Gilchrist or Salim Stoudamire for example.


----------

